# HAY, I got a new roof!



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, technically, it’s still the old roof, but I’m here to tell you that it now looks better than when it was first installed.
On 08/28/13 Steve, h2o4u here on the forum, & his side kick, cleaned my roof & white vinyl siding. On the north side of the house, the brown shingles were black & it looked like tar had dripped down the eaves. But Steve managed to get it all looking bright & clean.
His price was very reasonable & he saved me from trying to drag my fat old a$$ up on the roof & more than likely incurring major medical problems.
Thank You Steve
I highly recommend Steve (h2o4u) at Islander Services LLC for any roof or siding cleaning you may have.
Larry


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you Larry for for the kind words, and it was a pleasure meeting you the other day.
No matter how many times I have seen it happen, I still enjoy seeing the instant transformation of the roof coming clean and that unforgetable look on the homeowners face!!!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I gotta ask how yall clean the shingles?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Disco said:


> I gotta ask how yall clean the shingles?


 

I'm thinking Pressure washer...........


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> I'm thinking Pressure washer...........


 

But then, Maybe Not...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f58/power-washing-125327/


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope not.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> I'm thinking Pressure washer...........


NOOOO pressure. It's all done using a low pressure pump system that's about the same pressure as a garden hose. ARMA (asphalt roofing manufacturers association) recommends this type of cleaning to preserve the life of your shingles.

The black streaks you see on your shingles is actually an air born algae called Gloeocapsa Magma. This algae makes a living eating your shingles, actually the limestone aggregate that is on your shingles. You can't blast it away it has to be killed.

When you allow someone to use high pressure they are just speeding up the damage to your shingles.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup I used to be a roofer and I have seen many roofs loose lots of life by people having them pressure washed. Good to hear yall took good care of Big Reds shingles. I did not know about the black streaks being harmful. Good info

Disco


----------

